# Game Of Inches



## Aardvark (Feb 13, 2016)

I'm slowly putting together a work shop.  Recently I picked up a lathe, picture attached.  

You will notice it is temporarily on loading castors as I try to decide where to put it.  I'm just getting started in this hobby.  This forum appears to have a wealth of good information on how to get started.  Any advice on where I should put this fairly permanent tool?  My shop is a 24'x24' double car garage attached to the house, pic attached as well.

Many thanks!


----------



## RJSakowski (Feb 13, 2016)

Assuming two cars parked up, where you have it  or in the lower right corner are possibles.  One consideration is the Manitoba winter.  The space nearest the doors is probably the coldest spot in the room. Another consideration is hot chips flying and landing on your vehicle.  However, you don't have much in an alternative to avoid that issue.  Finally, consider getting into and out of vehicles.  If it's a tight squeeze, that could be inconvenient.


----------



## ARKnack (Feb 13, 2016)

That a personal call. In m shop most of the tools are against the wall. Problem with that it takes up to much wall space I could use for benches. Next lathe I get I will stick it out in the room. Tail stock against the wall. That way you have room for long bar stock in the head.  I'm currently rotate some machine tool for more wall space. Setting some machines and cabinets back to back. Save that center of the shop for tools/benches you need access to on all four sides.


----------



## brino (Feb 13, 2016)

Hi Aardvark,

Welcome to the group!

I also use a 2-car garage attached to the house. Mine is insulated and I have one small base-board heater to (try to) keep it above freezing. Heat leakage from the house is a good thing,

My lathe is mounted to a workbench that permanently blocks one of the overhead doors. Years ago I had to give up on the idea of actually parking a vehicle in the garage. And lately I am trying to lose the term "garage" completely and replace it with "my workshop".

The worst part is not being able to pull a vehicle in to work on it. When required I roll the edge of a tarp around a 2x2 and then screw it to the frame above the overhead door and drape the rest of the tarp around the vehicle, just to get out of the wind and closer to the tools. I can get one end of a vehicle part way in....better than nothing.

It definitely is a "game of inches". I feel like I spend more time cleaning and organizing the shop than actually working in it. I am still trying to find a place for everything........

One problem you will likely see is the excess of moisture and salt brought into your garage on the vehicles and its affect on your tools.
Oil them up!

-brino


----------



## Aardvark (Feb 13, 2016)

Thanks for the replies.  Manitoba winters are harsh, below  -30C/-22F these past few days.  Prior to this winter I made sure to put in a Maxx Mr Heater which is doing me well, my garage is now a great place to spend the long winters.

Several good points for me to think about.  I do want to keep the lathe accessible for long stock, so I'll be careful in tool arrangements.  Reading a few posts I was concerned with putting it against a wall - seemed the recommendation was 18" clearance behind the unit for ease of access and cleaning.  But that would eliminate the possibility to put two cars in the garage (if I ever decide to do that).  I think putting it against a wall is unavoidable, and it looks like a number of people make that compromise.  Another advantage I have on the wall is access to running electricity from my house, shorter distance will save some $$.

brino, thank for your comments.  It looks very likely that one side of my garage will turn into a more permanent workshop.  Like you I'm also trying to find places for everything and juggling stuff to work on anything.  The goal will be to have the option to bring at least one vehicle in for repairs and maintenance.  I am concerned with moisture - several of my tools have seen rusting in the past.  I'm doing more research on how to deal with that in my climate, in the mean time I try to keep oil on metal surfaces.  Best thinking is to eliminate the source of moisture if possible.  Just today I pulled my truck in one side to do some work and it left behind a large puddle that I cleaned up with the shop vac.  Standing water can't be good.


----------



## TommyD (Feb 14, 2016)

My lathe and mill are the only tools sitting on the floor. My mill sits in a corner and my mill next to my woodstove, against the wall. Everything else is on casters. I have a 3 bay gay-raj, clear span with NO lollycolumns and still find I don't have enough room.

I could free up some more room against the walls but I don't have anywhere else to put my motorcycles. Decisions, decisions....


----------



## planeflyer21 (Feb 14, 2016)

18" for clearance behind the machine?  They obviously haven't seen me try to squish into an 18" space in recent years.


----------



## dlane (Feb 14, 2016)

Same as TommyD machines stationary every thing else on wheels of some sort.


----------



## wawoodman (Feb 14, 2016)

I can certainly understand the mill and the lathe sitting on the floor, as well as the drill press. Could a surface grinder be on casters? I would think that you need the solid footprint for quality in the finish, but I would be delighted to be told it's not necessary!


----------



## JimDawson (Feb 14, 2016)

As long as the grinder is stable on the wheels, I see no reason it couldn't be mobile.  The accuracy is between the table and the column, but they don't need to be particularly level.  If I were going to do it, I would put the wheels a bit outboard of the base for stability.  Maybe build an angle iron base that the grinder base sits down in to, with the base about 1/2 inch off of the floor.  Locking wheels would be a good thing also.  Be careful, surface grinders are normally top heavy.


----------



## Aardvark (Feb 14, 2016)

As a general principle, I've noticed many shops have tools around the perimeter and work projects in the middle.  Good match for my garage.  Having nearly everything on wheels seems practical for a number of reasons. Wheel locks just make sense for anything in the shop. I do plan on having my drill press on the floor - but moving a drill press doesn't worry me should I place it in a bad location.  The lathe, on the other hand, means significant effort to change locations.  A surface grinder and mill are on my 'want' list.  Which tools would you say take priority in terms of placement and/or work flow (sure it depends on what your doing, but from your perspective which trumps)?


----------



## Aardvark (Feb 14, 2016)

TommyD said:


> I have a 3 bay gay-raj, clear span with NO lollycolumns



Dreamy...


----------



## Eddyde (Feb 14, 2016)

In my old shop the lathe was close up against the wall, I never had an issue with cleaning or access. I would leave as much of the center floor clear as possible, a work bench that can be accessed from all sides is a big plus in my opinion.


----------



## brino (Feb 14, 2016)

Aardvark said:


> Which tools would you say take priority in terms of placement and/or work flow (sure it depends on what your doing, but from your perspective which trumps)?



For me that is decided strictly by weight then by set up considerations. I consider my 1916 Cincinnati milling machine (11,000 lbs!) to be fixed, even though it is not bolted down. The lathe has been carefully leveled on the bench and I know the slab is not "flat", so I do not move it around. Nearly everything else is on wheels and does get moved around....save for a cabinet and another bench that is attached to a wall.

-brino


----------



## dlane (Feb 14, 2016)

My messy welding table has retractable wheels it is heavy but can be moved around easily 



	

		
			
		

		
	
When you step on the  bar below the handle it lifts the table 2" and a t bar drops down keeping the wheels locked down , when you get where your going step on bar again and t bar pushes away and it's back on its legs again. Works good for me .


----------

